# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Samsung] SAMSUNG RT40MBSW πρόβλημα

## aluphs

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
  Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για το πρόβλημα που έχω με το ψυγείο
  Το ψυγείο δεν είναι καινούργιο δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς την ηλικία της συσκευής γιατί δεν το αγόρασα εγώ 
  Είναι  SAMSUNG RT40MBSW και το πρόβλημα που έχει είναι ότι το μοτέρ λειτούργει σχεδόν συνεχώς παρ όλο που βλέπω ότι η ψύξη στην κατάψυξη και στην συντήρηση είναι ικανοποιητική


  Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ακολούθησε σελίδες 5-8-10-12
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/20...page=12#manual
1)Αναφέρετε στην οριακή θερμοκρασιακή κατάσταση του χώρου που λειτουργεί η συσκευή (όσο πιο δροσερός ο χώρος που λειτουργεί η συσκευή πολλαπλά καλύτερα ).
2) Αναφέρετε στις αλλαγές ρυθμίσεων ανά εποχή 
3) Αναφέρετε στον όγκο αλλά και την σωστή τοποθέτηση τροφίμων στην συσκευή με τις αντίστοιχες ρυθμίσεις βάση του όγκου τροφίμων, και την μη παρεμπόδιση των περσίδων εξαγωγής ψύξης από τα τρόφιμα .
Προτού εφαρμόσεις τις παραπάνω αλλαγές ρυθμίσεις όπως προτείνονται από κατασκευαστή , να γίνει πρώτα μια χειροκίνητη απόψυξη (εκτός ρεύματος για 1-2 μέρες και ανοικτές πόρτες ) και καθαρισμός ψυγείου.

----------

aluphs (18-08-19)

----------


## aluphs

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές θα τα εφαρμόσω άμεσα

----------

